# Holiday tipping for house cleaner



## Ifn (Jan 29, 2017)

In the USA it is customary to give a tip to the house cleaner for Christmas. Does anyone know if this is done in Spain? And how much?


----------



## expat16 (Jun 11, 2016)

Yes, it's called the 'aguinaldo'...how much would be up to you really.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Bear in mind that the Spanish are not much into tipping. We normally give our cleaner a Christmas present of about 50€ but she normally only does one morning per week.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Bear in mind that the Spanish are not much into tipping. We normally give our cleaner a Christmas present of about 50€ but she normally only does one morning per week.


I think that's a very healthy tip Baldi. I agree, not much Christmas tipping goes on. I think you could also give a bottle of cava/ wine if you know that she drinks...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I think that's a very healthy tip Baldi. I agree, not much Christmas tipping goes on. I think you could also give a bottle of cava/ wine if you know that she drinks...


But she does bring bits and pieces during the year such as bakery goods (her fella owns a bakery) and near Christmas she brings home-made polvorones and mantecados.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I would give whatever you can afford. Most of them are grossly underpaid - €8 per hour is the going rate here. It will certainly be appreciated, nobody cleans other people's houses for fun.


----------



## Ifn (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks for replies. I pay this woman directly and it much more then $8 or €8 per hour.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> I would give whatever you can afford. Most of them are grossly underpaid - €8 per hour is the going rate here. It will certainly be appreciated, nobody cleans other people's houses for fun.




We pay ours a lot more than that


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fhanrah (Feb 16, 2017)

This is a special time of year, It seems that you have a good relationship with this lady and her with ye {brings bakery goods} If it was me, I would buy her a small gift because its more personal and will be very much appreciated and I would also give her a bonus, not a tip. You tip a waiter/ess not someone who works in your home, that would be my view.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

She cleans to earn a living so a good tip (monetary) will help her no end at this time of year.


----------

